# Cabela's gift cards



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Has anyone received one of the promo's that if you spend a certain amount you get a gift card?? It has been pretty much every year since they opened here that I get them but this year nothing so far and I have heard from unidentified sources they may not do it again. Just wondering if anyone has seen the promo this year.


----------



## Bhuntin (Sep 8, 2007)

I got one today. Spend $150 get $20 off


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Well it's a start in the right direction at least. I am hoping for the bigger promo, keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have been wondering the same thing; definitely later than in years past, I know that I used mine this week last year.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

I was told the other day by a customer service rep that it was likely going to be before the holidays. Usually it is towards the start of the hunting season though. Hope it comes soon.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It'll show up now after I ordered a pair of boots.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Critter said:


> It'll show up now after I ordered a pair of boots.


Hahaha. I know in years past it has been by now, I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I just got a get $20 off any purchase over $150 but that's it. They have seemed much slower this year than in years past.


----------

